# Freedom Hawk kayak



## beachtiger

This is the ultimate fly fishing kayak by far outsucceded every other kayak i have tried. But have to sell it need the money from it. Ive got a motormount for it. its not even a year old and retail is at 1050 plus the motormount ( whitch retail is $100) Wanting $950 for it but willing to go a little under a few minor scratches on the bottom. Need it gone asap
Dakota


----------



## Frbluedevil

What size is your hawk? What's included (other than motor mount)?


----------



## beachtiger

12 footer, got a rod leash and paddles


----------



## beachtiger

bump $925


----------



## bigspoon17

Did you ever sell this?


----------



## beachtiger

no i still have it and am still trying to sell it.


----------



## bigspoon17

I literally know nothing about kayaks, but I'm looking for something to get me around docks, bridges, etc so I can throw a fly at some fish. I was looking at the freedom earlier and it looks like a very stable kayak. Have you stood up on it to fish at all?

I've got some tax return money coming in the next few weeks that I can throw into a fishing yak so I'm starting my research now. :thumbsup:


----------



## beachtiger

yes I have. and is very stable with the pontoons out. I have tried fly fishing off of it a few times and it works great.


----------



## bigspoon17

Alright, cool. When the gov't gives my money back I'll get back with you and hope you still have it!


----------



## beachtiger

alright


----------



## beachtiger

bump


----------



## ditz

This fella has been trying to sell this 12 yak for over a year on several forums. buyer beware


----------



## timeflies

It hasn't sold yet because they are pretty specialized yaks. Limited market and only a few people have an interest in them. I have spoken to him about it personally. It is a clean boat, and he is an honest guy. I am sure he would sell it fast if he took a low ball offer, he is just more patient than most.


----------



## ditz

I am not making a judgement. Just stateing facts. I seem to remember him saying he needs the money. If he really needs the money I am sure that he would have sold the yak long before now so this in itself does not appear to be a very honest statememnt. There is something wrong though. He is either asking too much or the boat is in poor condition. Something is not right :no:


----------



## rufus1138

ditz im sure everyone would appreciate you not bashing on a fellow forum members sale post, if he was really trying to screw someone over here im sure one of the prospective buyers would have blown the whistle on op, since they havent i would appreciate it if you would leave well enough alone.


----------



## jspooney

Ditz, did you low ball him and he tell you no? Why else would it be a problem for him to try to sell on several forums over several months? I don't see it.


----------



## timeflies

I think they start at $1100 for the 12'. Add the seat upgrade, paddle, motor mount (that I think is an extra $100+) and a fishfinder. It is in great shape. It is just a tough market, and he is a patient seller. Nothing more to it really. And I don't think Ditz was bashing, probably just trying to look out for the other members on here. At least that is how I took it at first, therefore my explanation.


----------



## ditz

MY last word......:notworthy:In the first place I was not trying bash anybody. Secondly, why is this posting not in proper forum "Kayaks for sale"? And lastly, if it is such a fantastic deal why don't you buy it? I still say something is not as it should be.


----------



## Ron5234

This is my son who is selling the kayak. He just turned 14. He has been trying to sell it since the end of last summer. He bought it with his own money that he earned over a year of working hard. The kayak has been garage kept and he has taken care of it. I wish he took care of all his other stuff like he has taken care of this kayak. 

The kayak is great for sight fishing/fly fishing (why I think he put it here). He sees three times the fish I see sitting in my tarpon. It is just a little hard to paddle for him. He wants the money to do something else since I have not had the time to take him as much this last year because of being extremely busy at work. There have not been many offers and the ones he has gotten are real low or for a trade. I won't let him get ripped off and we can always keep using it.

Thank you Timeflies for your comments, they were appreciated and fairly accurate.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Im willing to send a buyer $100 via paypal or if your son wants to lower the price by $100 ill send it to him. 

Doing this to help move the yak faster without him losing money . You dont see kids these days saving money and buying thier own things. ....

Oscar and kelly


----------



## oxbeast1210

The kayak is fairly specialized. But you can still do most things that you would want to. 
Where this kayak shines is for stalking fish on the flats its very stable and easier then most to stand on .

Good luck with the sale


----------



## jspooney

oxbeast1210 said:


> Im willing to send a buyer $100 via paypal or if your son wants to lower the price by $100 ill send it to him.
> 
> Doing this to help move the yak faster without him losing money . You dont see kids these days saving money and buying thier own things. ....
> 
> Oscar and kelly


You rock dude. Congrats on the baby news, too.


----------



## FlyLipps

I actually have a Freedom Hawk, the 14 footer as I am a fat guy, and that really is a decent price. The stability of this kayak is awesome. I have talked with the designer, and fly fishermen were what they had in mind with the original design concept. I am not into the paddling thing, I like this kayak for it's stealth and stand-up stability. When I put in I paddle as little as possible and start to fish right away, it is amazing what you can see in those shallow flats. I use the pushpole more than the paddle and have rigged mine up with an elaborate anchoring system. Good luck with sale.


----------



## beachtiger

sold!


----------



## timeflies

To a lucky new kayak fisherman! Can't wait to get it wet.


----------



## Flatspro

Congrats!


----------



## oxbeast1210

Nice .
Timeflies how much did you end up paying?

Just need to know who i need to send the $100 to

Thanks
Oscar


----------



## timeflies

We made a deal we were both happy with. I wouldn't worry about it, but thank you.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Awesome cant wait to see ur reports!


----------



## CaptHarry

timeflies said:


> To a lucky new kayak fisherman! Can't wait to get it wet.


All fish should now be scared, very scared :shifty: Congrats man!!
L8, Harry


----------

